# 32 inch vizio



## mrski57 (Dec 17, 2008)

my brother in law 32 inch lcd tv is turning on and off about once a hour. the tv gets a lot of air in the rear for venting the heat, whats going on?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Model # ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

What's happening is almost certainly that the power supply board inside is bad. And this is a very common problem with many brands, due to the use of under-rated (10V) capacitors on a 12V circuit (16V capacitors were in very short supply at the time).

While no one can guarentee that bad caps are the problem, replacements cost about $10. Of course, you need to be able to solder them in yourself...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Plasma. It has 2 cooling fans in it. One of the fans went bad and some sensor on it, when it stops spinning, shuts the TV down and goes into an error mode (power button light flashes on/off). Doubt that's your problem, but just something to think about.


----------

